# Importing



## TimberK9 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey guys, I would like too import a Czech German Shepherd. Could anyone give me the pros and cons of importing a puppy. Thanks !


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

are you still thinking of 
"I want my dog too go to a police force someday "
as in your other thread?

Have you trained a dog before? 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## TimberK9 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah ive had shepherds my entire life for your information


----------



## TimberK9 (Oct 7, 2011)

Instead of mocking me like a young child, Do you think you could give me some helpful advice or tips on importing my pup? Thanks


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

TimberK9 said:


> Instead of mocking me like a young child, Do you think you could give me some helpful advice or tips on importing my pup? Thanks


No one is mocking you like a child  You are simply being asked a question which you did not answer in your other thread.
Most people on here are very willing to help, give advice which is what you asked for but for people to help you better they needed more information.
If you want to be taken seriously then you need to be transparent and let the people who have the knowledge ask you questions.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You're being extremely vague. How are people supposed to give you recommendations with "i want to import a czech dog" and "i want a police dog"? 

You need to give more information. People are just asking you these questions so they can give you the best recommendations possible.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Most people do not import puppies as police prospects because there is a bit of a gamble doing that. I am not mocking; I do not know how to import - there are enough very good dogs over here to not have to do that.

FWIW, your odds of finding a black and tan Czech shepherd are fairly low. They do exist but the predominate Czech dog is a sable.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

IF you've had gsd's all your life, what did you 'train' them to do?

And I still haven't seen an answer about the police training thing??

Are you a cop?? You want personal protection? still not getting what you mean by a dog to work "hard" for you..


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

We still don't know what you want to do with your dog. What directionwe point you in will depend on so many things: Your past experience, your present goals for yourself and the dog. Is this a dog you want to train for yourself in protection-like sports? or are you looking for a prospect to raise up for the police department? A lot of people have had shepherds their whole lives, but raising a pet dog with the temperament of a house pet is a completely different thing from raising a working, with the temperament to have be a police dog, with the end-goal of making it a police dog. 

Here is a recommendation with a lot of open options for you:
German Shepherd Breeder | Police Dogs | Schutzhund | Washington USA | BC Canada

Suzanne is an active police officer who breeds police dogs that are being placed all over with police departments. She uses dogs of German and Czech background in her breedings and places puppies with individuals (with experience) to raise for her police puppy program.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Czech pups have to go to Frankfort to be shipped. $$$$ From Frankfort to Toronto cost me about $480 + cc upcharges + $140 in airport charges....depending on who is selling the pup can cost about $1500 US 

Stibnene Kameho - artzlipin.cz - will probably have the type of dog you are looking for...there are some very sucessful dogs in the US from this kennel. I arranged for a board member here to get an A litter last year from Zico Adelegg and her ****** Mohnwiese x Bemoan Bee daughter and he certainly would make a Police dog, even though he is being trained in the sport...more dog than the average owner should have tho.

Lee


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

If breeder takes dog to Franfurt less than 500 dollars for pup....if sent from Czech Republic, the same pup will cost around 800 dollars to ship.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I think importing is hard unless you have some kind of connections. I would not have done it unless I had someone else helping me along with the process. I did not search out importing but the opportunity kind of fell into my lap. But there are so many good dogs here. Especially something like doing ppd for the first time (if thats what you are thinking?) It would be nice to have a breeder closer for a support system if you done already have one in place. Not like you can make a weekend trip to the breeder work through some issues.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

TimberK9 here are the problems , short and sweet.

Saying you have had GSD most of your life means nothing because we do not know one single thing about you . For all we know that statement could be coming from a 20 year old who's GSD experience was the 12 year old GSD that mum and dad had .

If you had such a long history with GSD , where did they come from?

Generally people with that kind of background have developed a network , either through the breeders they got their dogs from or from training clubs that they have attended , or at the simplest from yacking with people at a trial that they have seen , beginning to end. T, O, P.

You go from naive "where in Ontario?" to importing. You did not even ask any of the people suggested, including myself who has had some 35 years of breeding and placing dogs into departments . 

I can give you several names of breeders in Ontario that have a very good record for doing that , meaning breeding for , and mostly importing for, in your area . I can even provide the name of a person who breeds, imports and brokers -- he has bought an entire litter from me that I raised to 8 months and placed them, and others.
He is a decoy for American Street Ring and Protection sports. 
His breeding --- off grid - not registered . Some are not even purebred GSD - but mixes , but they work .

Important fact -- police departments do not like to deal with individual , privately offered dogs . Often the person offering the dog has no clue what the requirements are .
That person may have an entirely inflated opinion on their dog which may fail on first examination . Then there will be the emotions pouring out because this is your "baby" and you take it personally. You in the universal sense.

Depts. are risk aversive . If they entertain the idea of taking your dog on , there are still chances that the dog may fail anywhere along the certification course. That is why it is so important to really really know the dog, know what is required and be critical and reject the dog and move on before they need to do that. This then is a waste of time . The handler who is in the course needs to get another dog ASAP , start over or wait until the next round of courses . The scheduling becomes a train wreck.
You have to guarantee that the dog will certify .
A broker will have a virtual catalog of dogs ready for back up in the case that the dog needs to be rejected. Send dogs that fail and you will be forgotten . You need to know what to send . 

So as a single person with one dog , for that reason there would be little interest.

If you buy from Czech as an import your best bet would be to buy a young adult , green dog , already tested and put in the stream of "police potential" . They won't guarantee that it is or will be . That will be your work to continue to raise or train . They are selling you the potential. The price will be reflected in the dogs promise . The dog would probably be in the 8 month plus range and you should have x ray prelims before you do anything.

There are many breeders in Ontario, in British Columbia , in Alberta and Saskatchewan, and across the border to look at . 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I will add that there are specialty dogs also where a GSD is not the only or best consideration.

I am talking about Labrador retrievers . I can recommend a breeder in Saskatchewan who has bred , raised and trained dogs for rcmp , and her latest project which was successful was for dogs used in cancer detection.
She has Master Hunters .
The dogs are totally different from what most people know labs to be , which is an almost rottweiler like heaviness . Hers are , for lack of better description more houndy . 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

shipping from slovakia first driven to frankfort then shipped to slovakia cost me 1100 for a 85 pound dog but it is so worth it


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Just a general question related to the whole thing about importing dogs...

I'm not sure at what age they usually ship, but if it is during one of the puppies fear stages, is there a risk of creating a fear that could permanently imprint on the dog during such a stressful event like that? I know one of my friends shipped her dog during a fear stage, and after that the dog has been fear aggressive towards other dogs. Anyone have an experience like that?

Personally I would rather meet the breeder of dogs before I choose one, but that may just be my preference.


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> I think importing is hard unless you have some kind of connections. .


I am in Europe right now, though only two very small airlines fly into the island. Importing was very easy, I emailed Hans, AlpineK9 and had him to suggest a pup for me, wired a deposit of $500 around week 1 of the pups life, and then at week 7 wired the rest to him. He gave me a date for shipping, and then I just went to the airport and picked it up. 

Honestly only way it could have been easier if bought the pup from a neighbor and walked across the street for it.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

id never import from some place unless they were internationally well known


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

sharkey19 said:


> Just a general question related to the whole thing about importing dogs...
> 
> I'm not sure at what age they usually ship, but if it is during one of the puppies fear stages, is there a risk of creating a fear that could permanently imprint on the dog during such a stressful event like that? I know one of my friends shipped her dog during a fear stage, and after that the dog has been fear aggressive towards other dogs. Anyone have an experience like that?
> 
> Personally I would rather meet the breeder of dogs before I choose one, but that may just be my preference.


I would say the dog had nerve issues that would have surfaced whether our not the puppy was shipped and ultimately have nothing to do with shipping.

They should not be that negatively effected by something like that. 

My puppy busted out of the crate and grabbed the first stick he saw and started raising ****.


----------



## linseygiddens (Jun 6, 2021)

carmspack said:


> TimberK9 here are the problems , short and sweet.
> 
> Saying you have had GSD most of your life means nothing because we do not know one single thing about you . For all we know that statement could be coming from a 20 year old who's GSD experience was the 12 year old GSD that mum and dad had .
> 
> ...


Hey i came across this while googling a few things. I currently have a 6 Year old GSD that came from SuchaHora in Czechoslovakia. He is protection trained, and i want to import again but i want to do the training myself. Long story short this dog (my dog of a lifetime) ended up in my lap riddled with anxiety after being shipped from his kennel to canine protection international (questionable training tactics) my family friend spent outrageous money and gave him to me for free because he just wanted a good life with him. He loves to work, the sad part his they burnt his little working light out of him… he is extremely protective and is my best pal but he is getting older and I want to get him a sibling. I would like to get another puppy from the same kennel but I want to do all the research because I myself have never imported a dog. Do you have any recommendations? I plan on protection training again. I just want to make sure that it is the right litter so the pup has the potential for the drive. (If not i will love him the same) i really want to know if there is a middle man that can help, who is bilingual, because i am not and it has been very difficult to research. I do have a connection with Ceco’s original breeder as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

linseygiddens said:


> Hey i came across this while googling a few things. I currently have a 6 Year old GSD that came from SuchaHora in Czechoslovakia. He is protection trained, and i want to import again but i want to do the training myself. Long story short this dog (my dog of a lifetime) ended up in my lap riddled with anxiety after being shipped from his kennel to canine protection international (questionable training tactics) my family friend spent outrageous money and gave him to me for free because he just wanted a good life with him. He loves to work, the sad part his they burnt his little working light out of him… he is extremely protective and is my best pal but he is getting older and I want to get him a sibling. I would like to get another puppy from the same kennel but I want to do all the research because I myself have never imported a dog. Do you have any recommendations? I plan on protection training again. I just want to make sure that it is the right litter so the pup has the potential for the drive. (If not i will love him the same) i really want to know if there is a middle man that can help, who is bilingual, because i am not and it has been very difficult to research. I do have a connection with Ceco’s original breeder as well. Thanks in advance!





linseygiddens said:


> Hey i came across this while googling a few things. I currently have a 6 Year old GSD that came from SuchaHora in Czechoslovakia. He is protection trained, and i want to import again but i want to do the training myself. Long story short this dog (my dog of a lifetime) ended up in my lap riddled with anxiety after being shipped from his kennel to canine protection international (questionable training tactics) my family friend spent outrageous money and gave him to me for free because he just wanted a good life with him. He loves to work, the sad part his they burnt his little working light out of him… he is extremely protective and is my best pal but he is getting older and I want to get him a sibling. I would like to get another puppy from the same kennel but I want to do all the research because I myself have never imported a dog. Do you have any recommendations? I plan on protection training again. I just want to make sure that it is the right litter so the pup has the potential for the drive. (If not i will love him the same) i really want to know if there is a middle man that can help, who is bilingual, because i am not and it has been very difficult to research. I do have a connection with Ceco’s original breeder as well. Thanks in advance!


Sent PM!


----------



## WholeQuestion (Mar 7, 2021)

linseygiddens said:


> Hey i came across this while googling a few things. I currently have a 6 Year old GSD that came from SuchaHora in Czechoslovakia. He is protection trained, and i want to import again but i want to do the training myself. Long story short this dog (my dog of a lifetime) ended up in my lap riddled with anxiety after being shipped from his kennel to canine protection international (questionable training tactics) my family friend spent outrageous money and gave him to me for free because he just wanted a good life with him. He loves to work, the sad part his they burnt his little working light out of him… he is extremely protective and is my best pal but he is getting older and I want to get him a sibling. I would like to get another puppy from the same kennel but I want to do all the research because I myself have never imported a dog. Do you have any recommendations? I plan on protection training again. I just want to make sure that it is the right litter so the pup has the potential for the drive. (If not i will love him the same) i really want to know if there is a middle man that can help, who is bilingual, because i am not and it has been very difficult to research. I do have a connection with Ceco’s original breeder as well. Thanks in advance!


Hello, I imported a GSD from the Czech Republic last month. It was a straightforward process thanks to the seller that I used. Make sure that you use a seller/breeder familiar with the process and the rules regarding vaccines and timing of shipping based on which vaccines the dog has gotten. Ideally, you’ll want to get the dog between 8-12 weeks old.

There are a few good breeders with good track records in the Czech Republic. One of which is Aritar Bastet kennels. They’re top notch and produce excellent quality dogs. Jinopo kennel is another good one. I used a middle man and he took care of everything on their side of things. His website is eliteslovakiank9.com (David Prokop). I can vouch for him. His communication was top notch the entire time.

Due to US regulations, you have to use a customs agent when importing dogs now. So plan on doing that. The fees range from $150-$300 on top of shipping and airline handling fees. I used Atlanta Customs Brokers. They made the process very easy.

Look into Aritar Bastet. You won’t be disappointed.


----------



## WholeQuestion (Mar 7, 2021)

Additionally, if you’re looking at Slovak dogs, try to contact Elizabeth Kevelyova. She has vast experience with Czech/Slovak lines and breeds quality dogs. She is in Slovakia though.


----------



## K9 Pirates Lair (Oct 13, 2019)

carmspack said:


> I will add that there are specialty dogs also where a GSD is not the only or best consideration.
> 
> I am talking about Labrador retrievers . I can recommend a breeder in Saskatchewan who has bred , raised and trained dogs for rcmp , and her latest project which was successful was for dogs used in cancer detection.
> She has Master Hunters .
> ...


If it is the same breeder, I purchased a Lab from her last year for our Granddaughter. Serious working Lab, great breeding, great dog!
I'll never understand why people want to import a dog when all they have to do is a little research, there are a handful of great breeders (of every breed) here in Canada.

Kim


----------



## JBug (Jan 20, 2012)

WholeQuestion said:


> Hello, I imported a GSD from the Czech Republic last month. It was a straightforward process thanks to the seller that I used. Make sure that you use a seller/breeder familiar with the process and the rules regarding vaccines and timing of shipping based on which vaccines the dog has gotten. Ideally, you’ll want to get the dog between 8-12 weeks old.
> 
> There are a few good breeders with good track records in the Czech Republic. One of which is Aritar Bastet kennels. They’re top notch and produce excellent quality dogs. Jinopo kennel is another good one. I used a middle man and he took care of everything on their side of things. His website is eliteslovakiank9.com (David Prokop). I can vouch for him. His communication was top notch the entire time.
> 
> ...


How long ago did you use David? I'm considering ordering from him and wanted to know if you had a good experience with him as I'm apprehensive on dealing with some one from another country..yiur thoughts would be greatly appreciated..Thanks


----------

